# MEANS OF TRANSPORTATION



## ALDABRAMAN (May 1, 2011)

Means of transportation, more than one choice is available as an option. 

I currently drive a Chevy pick up and ride my Harley. I am in the market for a Ferrari F430.


----------



## TortieLuver (May 1, 2011)

Nice crossbones and nightster!


----------



## bikerchicspain (May 2, 2011)

I ride my Suzuki 500 everywhere, I could not be without my sizzle....


----------



## dmarcus (May 2, 2011)

I drive a F-150 and my wife drive a Ford Ranger...Eventually we both hope to get motorcycles...


----------



## GBtortoises (May 2, 2011)

I voted motorcycle-because that's my favorite ride and daily driver from mid April through October here in the Northeast. When I can no longer ride I either drive my truck or my "beater car", a 14 year old Subaru Outback that just won't die! Once in a while, if I'm good, the wife lets me drive her 5.0, 5 speed Mustang convertible. Mainly when it needs gas or needs to be washed and waxed! LOL


----------



## jeffbens0n (May 2, 2011)

Greg, I am also in the market for an F430, let me know if you see any for under 20k.


----------



## Cfr200 (May 2, 2011)

Here is one of my 4, now that the weather is better I will be riding about 150-200 miles a week.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (May 2, 2011)

Last year I went from driving SUV's to getting my first van. Van's are def not the most stylish but it is great for the kid's. I was so resistent to it because I thought I was a cool SUV mom but now I wish I had done it sooner.


----------



## african cake queen (May 2, 2011)

[/img] MY SUBARU 2002 BUGEYE WRX


----------



## onarock (May 2, 2011)

I drive a Chevy Silverado 2500HD, Duramax Diesel


----------



## October (May 2, 2011)

Oh what? Us poor minivan moms don't get an option?


----------



## Laura (May 2, 2011)

Silly Boys.. trucks are for Girls!

a 2000 Toyota Tacoma Prerunner.. green.


----------



## NEtorts (May 2, 2011)

I have a ford F250 that I drive when needed but unless I need It I drive a 1991 ford FESTIVA!!!!! Little tiny blue 2door hatch back that gets almost 44miles per gallon...... Truck gets 11! I hate paying for gas/heating oil...... Heat house with pellet fuel just despite forein oil!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (May 2, 2011)

In town here we are allowed to drive golf carts (street legal). in the summer it's the only way to get around due to all the visitors, but they are fun to travel in all year long,we have a cover and heater for ours.


----------



## DeanS (May 2, 2011)

I commute 50 miles (one way) to work...so I drive 2006 Scion xB. The wife totes our kids everywhere...so she drives a 2002 Volvo V70 wagon.


----------



## Nay (May 2, 2011)

Yes Laura, 
Trucks are for girls!! I have my 99 F350 diesel. (I pull a horse trailer,(in the back) so it's not just for looks) have had it since 2000.


----------



## SnakeyeZ (May 2, 2011)

This is mine... I love it. I have added a few more chrome accessories since.






The day I brought it home.


----------



## TortieLuver (May 2, 2011)

Nay~you gotta have a truck in that weather! wow when was that?


----------



## B K (May 2, 2011)

These are ours

300c with a Hemi and a pt cruiser





Dodge 2500 4x4 Hemi





My Favorite a 1972 John Deere 140


----------



## Livingstone (May 2, 2011)

This is a great thread. I daily a 95 honda civic ex with 218,xxx on the clock. The weekend warrior is a lexus gs400, referred to as the flying couch. Fiance drives a 2000 VW beetle.


----------



## Jacqui (May 3, 2011)

I drive an '88 pickup truck that's a lot like me... not much to look at, has personality dents and rusted areas, but gets the job done.


----------



## DocNezzy (May 3, 2011)

In Italy, pick-ups are few and far between. You only see Chevys and Fords if Americans bring them! I have a litte POS Alfa Romeo and a GSXR-750 with over 40 horsepower than my car! LOL


----------



## John (May 3, 2011)

This is how I get around herpin in the barrens.


----------



## dmmj (May 3, 2011)

Since my first choice of a hamster powered steam driven chitty chity bang bang car, I chose my alternate vehicles a motorcycle and a truck.


----------



## Nay (May 3, 2011)

Squamata, what's that get for mileage?
Does it come in diesel?


----------



## John (May 3, 2011)

Nay said:


> Squamata, what's that get for mileage?
> Does it come in diesel?



19 miles per gal give or take, Don't know if they make em in diesel.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 3, 2011)

Well, I certainly objected to using the only choice there, clicking on "regular car" because I don't drive a regular car. I drive a 1989 IROC-Z the last in a line of hot fun Camaro's. I just had a brand new 350 dropped in with bigger pistons and a big Cam. There's also a 'speed chip' added to the computer which adds more horsepower. There's also a new beefed up transmission with a positrac rear end and other good stuff that I can never remember. I get 30 MPG on the hiway and 11 in town. I will be able to drive this car until I die, which is exactly why I got the new motor and tranny instead of buying somebody else's used car. At least I know what I have and what IT has and what is likely to go wrong and it's easy to work on. There sure won't be much electrical to go wrong...I have hand crank windows...lol remember them??? Wanna race?


----------



## Laura (May 11, 2011)

My truck.





gonna get some new paint soon.. 11 years old.. Toyota tacoma prerunner


----------



## dmarcus (May 11, 2011)

My truck, when we got some snow in Arlington a few months back.


----------



## DeanS (May 11, 2011)

maggie3fan said:


> Well, I certainly objected to using the only choice there, clicking on "regular car" because I don't drive a regular car. I drive a 1989 IROC-Z the last in a line of hot fun Camaro's. I just had a brand new 350 dropped in with bigger pistons and a big Cam. There's also a 'speed chip' added to the computer which adds more horsepower. There's also a new beefed up transmission with a positrac rear end and other good stuff that I can never remember. I get 30 MPG on the hiway and 11 in town. I will be able to drive this car until I die, which is exactly why I got the new motor and tranny instead of buying somebody else's used car. At least I know what I have and what IT has and what is likely to go wrong and it's easy to work on. There sure won't be much electrical to go wrong...I have hand crank windows...lol remember them??? Wanna race?



Maggie...nice to see you're keeping my car in GREAT condition! However, I found a better picture of it


----------



## RV's mom (May 12, 2011)

we have an F150 that mostly stays in the driveway, unless we're camping/fishing. We have a Ford Escape that is good in the back for Mary's wheelchair and groceries... We are on the list for a Prius, due to arrive in the next few weeks. I am tired of big gas prices emptying my wallet...


teri


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 12, 2011)

DeanS said:


> maggie3fan said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I certainly objected to using the only choice there, clicking on "regular car" because I don't drive a regular car. I drive a 1989 IROC-Z the last in a line of hot fun Camaro's. I just had a brand new 350 dropped in with bigger pistons and a big Cam. There's also a 'speed chip' added to the computer which adds more horsepower. There's also a new beefed up transmission with a positrac rear end and other good stuff that I can never remember. I get 30 MPG on the hiway and 11 in town. I will be able to drive this car until I die, which is exactly why I got the new motor and tranny instead of buying somebody else's used car. At least I know what I have and what IT has and what is likely to go wrong and it's easy to work on. There sure won't be much electrical to go wrong...I have hand crank windows...lol remember them??? Wanna race?
> ...


Is that Bob waving bye bye? Or Aladar?


----------



## DeanS (May 12, 2011)

maggie3fan said:


> DeanS said:
> 
> 
> > maggie3fan said:
> ...



That's Bob


----------



## Yvonne G (May 12, 2011)

EW-w-w! Was he going to the bank? I hope he didn't leave a "deposit" on the driver's seat!


----------



## Zouave (May 16, 2011)

i voted other because i refuse to call my fully loaded 03 Honda Accord V6 "Regular"

so there

Also: Maggie that is one slick a$$ machine! I'll bet NO ONE thinks you love torts. lol


----------

